# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  CEMOI gre la scurit de son parc informatique distribu  grce  F-Secure Business Suite

## Mejdi20

*CEMOI gre la scurit de son parc informatique distribu grce  F-Secure Business Suite*

*Besoins*
CEMOI possde un parc informatique de 1 000 postes rpartis dans ses diffrents entrepts et usines partout dans le monde. En 2005, CEMOI possdait une solution de scurit informatique non adapte  une entreprise distribue sur de nombreux sites, et prouvait donc des difficults   grer la cohrence de son systme antiviral, ce qui aurait pu le rendre vulnrable. La socit sest donc mise en recherche dune solution correspondant  ses besoins et  la configuration spcifique de son parc informatique. Elle sest tourne vers la socit Altranet, prestataire de solutions informatiques, qui lui a *recommand les produits F-Secure.
Il tait essentiel pour CEMOI dacqurir une solution de scurit performante et une console de management centralise,* cest pourquoi le responsable informatique de CEMOI a t convaincu de faire appel  F-Secure, quil reconnaissait tre un acteur majeur sur le march de lantivirus pour entreprises, et a t confort dans son choix par les nombreuses recommandations clients de F-Secure et laccompagnement dAltranet au fil des ans.

*Solution*
CEMOI a donc tout naturellement opt pour la solution *F-Secure Business Suite* et son outil de gestion centralis *Policy Manager*, qui propose une manire simple et volutive de dployer les applications, de dfinir et faire appliquer les rgles de scurit, et de superviser l'ensemble afin d'assurer la conformit de la politique de scurit de l'entreprise. Ainsi, le responsable informatique de CEMOI peut non seulement administrer les solutions antivirus de manire centralise mais galement toutes les solutions de protection du rseau et des donnes  chaque niveau de l'infrastructure.

La solution *F-Secure Business Suite* utilise par CEMOI est *une solution complte* qui intgre notamment la scurit du poste de travail, des serveurs, et de la passerelle. La solution protge lentreprise contre les malwares connus ou non grce  ses fonctions anti-virus, anti-spyware, pare-feu et anti-rootkit intgrant plusieurs technologies de protection proactive telles que lutilisation de requtes rseau et danalyses heuristiques avances. Par ailleurs, linterface utilisateur refondue* simplifie et diminue la charge de travail des administrateurs*. Enfin, la nouvelle fonction de protection de la navigation web indique les sites web qu'il est possible de consulter sereinement et bloque les sites dangereux.

Grce  la console dadministration* F-Secure Policy Manager*, CEMOI peut raliser la mise  jour de ses postes dcentraliss, tout en limitant les transferts de donnes entre le serveur principal bas  Perpignan, et les 60 serveurs rpartis dans ses autres locaux. En effet, le proxy F-Secure Policy Manager est conu pour diffuser les mises  jour quotidiennes de la base de donnes de dfinitions de virus  des bureaux distants via des connexions rseau lentes. Les mises  jour sont transfres une seule fois sur le rseau puis diffuses en local aux postes de travail et aux serveurs des bureaux distants, ce qui *rduit considrablement le trafic de tlchargement des mises  jour quotidiennes depuis Internet.*
*
Rsultats*
Bruno Godard, RSSI & Responsable technique de CEMOI, commente : _ Nous avons dploy la solution F-Secure Business Suite sur 1 000 postes et environ 60 serveurs, et la console de management centralise nous a tout de suite permis dtre beaucoup plus ractifs au niveau de la scurit informatique, et dtre informs en un coup dil de ltat de la scurit de lensemble de notre rseau ._ 

Depuis la mise en place de la solution* F-Secure Business Suite*, Bruno Godard, RSSI et Responsable Technique de CEMOI na constat aucun dysfonctionnement li  une alerte virale.

Pour Bruno Godard, * la console de management est un atout primordial* car elle permet non seulement dadministrer les solutions antivirus de manire centralise, mais galement toutes les solutions de protection du rseau et des donnes,  chaque niveau de linfrastructure. Les administrateurs informatiques peuvent alors dployer et diffuser les fichiers de rgles de scurit, de configuration et d'installation sur le serveur *F-Secure Policy Manager.* Ils peuvent galement tre alerts des tentatives d'infraction  la scurit. *La supervision et la gestion des 1 000 postes de la socit sont donc grandement facilites.* 

La ralisation de package *sur mesure* et *tout-en-un* a galement t un point cl pour CEMOI, qui a ainsi *pu adapter la solution  ses besoins spcifiques trs simplement,* notamment en installant des firewalls sur tous les postes.
*
Avantages pour CEMOI*
  Solution facile  grer au quotidien permettant un gain de temps important
  Offre tout-en-un et complte rpondant  lensemble des besoins de lentreprise
  Performance prouve par des tests indpendants et une protection constamment  jour
  Grande lgret sur les postes des utilisateurs grce  lutilisation limite de ressources systme
  Trs bonne ractivit des quipes F-Secure



*Des proccupations communes*
CEMOI et F-Secure sengagent  minimiser l'impact des activits de l'entreprise sur l'environnement. F-Secure utilise notamment des packagings recyclables, des mthodes dimpression respectueuses de lenvironnement, amliore le rendement nergtique, recycle et rduit les dchets. CEMOI vient de son cot douvrir une nouvelle usine  green  (image ci-contre). 


Pour en savoir plus : www.f-secure.fr, www.cemoi.com

----------

